
Dropbox - How do I get free space for using Camera Upload? - - wmwong
https://www.dropbox.com/help/287
======
dotcoma
Download the dropbox app on your smartphone; open it; it will ask you if you
want to save "all your photos" on dropbox; say yes; take a pic. Get your extra
free space.

